# gallina Turuleta [turuleca]



## aldonzalorenzo

Hola a todos:
El otro día, hablando con una persona de cosas importantes salió el título de una canción infantil, la de la _gallina Turuleta_. Me corrigió y me dijo que era _Turuleca_; que ella también cantaba hace años _Turuleta_, pero que su hija le había hecho caer en la cuenta de que estaba mal. 
Mi pregunta es doble: por un lado, si los foreros que conocen esta canción de su infancia decían _Turuleta_ o _Turuleca_. Por otro, si la palabra _turuleta_ tiene sentido para vosotros. Es decir, si digo que “mi vecina está turuleta”, ¿qué entendéis? ¿se usa? 
Francamente no sé si yo conozco esa palabra (no es que la use) por la canción, asociada a _turulato_, o de dónde la he sacado. 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## swift

La gallina Turuleca, es para mí, Aldonza.

Y no me había parado a pensar en el origen del nombre; tampoco "turuleca" adjetivo o substantivo tiene un significado particular para mí.


----------



## Agró

Me temo que es "turule*c*a", por lo que he visto por internet.

Toda la vida cantándola mal, prff.

(yo también lo asociaba a "turulato/a").


----------



## swift

Parece que es voz gallega.

Tengo registrado el verbo _aturulecarse_, que es dar muestras de escaso juicio (cosa propia del turuleco).


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador* siempre lo he oído como "la gallina *turuleta*". Hasta ahora lo de "turuleta" siempre lo he asociado con "turulato".


----------



## Namarne

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Mi pregunta es doble: por un lado, si los foreros que conocen esta canción de su infancia decían _Turuleta_ o _Turuleca_.


 Yo la canción la recuerdo como _La gallina Turuleta_. Al menos la de los payasos, porque también he oído eso de _Turuleca_, y nunca he sabido si era la misma gallina, la misma canción... 


> Por otro, si la palabra _turuleta_ tiene sentido para vosotros. Es decir, si digo que “mi vecina está turuleta”, ¿qué entendéis? ¿se usa?


No, yo diría _turulata_. (Yo también tengo una vecina así). 

Saludos.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Yo lo asociaba a turulato pero mirando en la Wiki:
_La gallina turuleca_ (version española de ¨A galinha magricela¨ de Edgard Poças). También llamada después como _La gallina turuleta_
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_payasos_de_la_tele

Saludos


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Agró said:


> Me temo que es "turule*c*a", por lo que he visto por internet.
> Toda la vida cantándola mal, prff.


Esa, esa fue mi decepción... Por eso pregunto.
*Nam*, tú con *Agró*, *Ayutuxte* y conmigo.

*Swift*, el jovencito, Turuleca... ¿Será por edad o por países?

*Paco*, pero ¿tú como la cantabas -si es que la cantabas, aunque desafinando-?


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Esa, esa fue mi decepción... Por eso pregunto.
> *Nam*, tú con *Agró*, *Ayutuxte* y conmigo.
> 
> *Paco*, pero ¿tú como la cantabas -si es que la cantabas, aunque desafinando-?


 Yo decía turuleta.

Saludos


----------



## swift

He encontrado *tiruleco* y *tiruleque* en gallego, con el sentido de "alocado, informal".


----------



## Aserolf

Hola Aldonza!

Siempre la conocí como "Gallina turule*c*a"

Mira lo que dice el DRAE:



> *turuleco, ca.*
> *1*. adj._ El Salv._ y_ Hond._ Dicho de una persona:*tonta* (‖ falta de entendimiento o razón).
> *Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados*


 Aunque la verdad, ya de la letra ni me acuerdo...
~Saludos ;o)
(Besos a mi muy estimado _Namarne_ )


----------



## swift

Efectivamente, también lo tengo registrado en diccionarios de hondureñismos. Aparece también como palabra familiar en el habla Venezolana en algunos diccionarios.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Turuleque, -a, tiruleco, -a, tarambelo, a*, son palabras vivas en gallego. El español *turuleco, -a* es un occidentalismo (de origen gallego, o leonés), como demuestra su uso en América _supra_ citado.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Acabo de preguntarlo en la oficina y las respuestas fueron unánimes: turuleca, gente de edades dispares dieron la misma respuesta. Ahora están todos recordando canciones infantiles, parece una guardería.


----------



## Peón

Creo que en la Argentina nadie puede dudar: *La gallina turuleca*, de los inolvidables Gaby, Fofó y Miliki, que trabajaron aquí muchos años. Al igual que las canciones de María Elena Walsh, se siguen cantando desde hace decenas de años, y esta canción era (*es*)  especial para enseñar a los niños a contar.


----------



## Marxelo

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Acabo de preguntarlo en la oficina y las respuestas fueron unánimes: turuleca, gente de edades dispares dieron la misma respuesta. Ahora están todos recordando canciones infantiles, parece una guardería.



Jajaja. Si, yo la canción de Gaby, Fofó y Miliky la recuerdo como La Gallina Turuleca.


----------



## Vampiro

“Turuleca”, también la recuerdo así de Gaby Fofó y Miliky, y después Fofito y Milikito, y quién sabe cuántos más.
Eso en Argentina.
En Chile la canción no se conoce, “turuleca” no significa nada, y “turuleta”a lo más se entendería como un ranazo por “turulata”.
Saludos.
_


----------



## oa2169

La palabra "turuleto/a" se escucha por estos lados pero, a diferencia de Venezuela donde significa persona con algún defecto físico, por acá significa otra cosa que no sé cómo explicarles. Con ejemplos es más fácil:

Si tomo licor en exceso quedo toda turuleta.

El boxeador colombiano golpeó directamente en el mentón a su contrincante y lo dejó turuleto.

Cuando David me manifestó su deseo de no seguir con nuestra relación me dejó turuleta.

La canción en cuestión, la recuerdo como "La gallina turuleta".

Abrazos.


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú la canción también se conoce, especialmente por aquellos mayores de treinta, y creo que nadie dudaría de que el nombre era "La gallina turule*c*a", cantada en su versión local por Yola Polastri.
Nunca me pregunté por el significado de la palabrita, y a estas alturas no pensaba que la encontraría como tema de un foro de lenguaje (sorpresas que da la vida).


----------



## ninux

¡Qué risa! La estoy escuchando... Definitivamente dice* turuleca*...


----------



## Peón

En la Argentina esos payasos españoles fueron muy famosos por muchos años. Trabajaron en televisión e hicieron varias películas.  Eran realmente divertidos y sus canciones eran muy buenas. Los adultos y más que adultos de hoy los recordamos con mucha alegría y añoranza, sobre todo a Fofó. "La gallina turuleca" era su canción emblemática.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Muchas gracias a todos. Por lo leído llego a la conclusión de que en España se conocía por _Turuleta_, y en América mayoritariamente por _Turuleca_, por más que en algunos países, El Salvador y Colombia, sea _Turuleta_. 
He aprendido que _turuleco, -ca_ sí existe y significa _tonto_ (yo no conocía esa palabra). Respecto al significado de _turuleta_, parece que la mayoría de los españoles la relacionábamos con _turulato_, o sea, _tonto, alelado_, pero que en Colombia y Venezuela sí se usa, con significados distintos. 
No sé si alguien más quiere contribuir al hilo…


----------



## Peón

Aquí también "turulato" = "tonto". 

Supongo que la palabra "turuleca" entró con los payasos españoles. Estoy casi seguro de no haber escuchado esa palabra antes que ellos llegaran y siempre con "gallina". Quizás su asociación con "turulata" facilitó su difusión.


----------



## ErOtto

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Esa, esa fue mi decepción... Por eso pregunto.
> *Nam*, tú con *Agró*, *Ayutuxte* y conmigo.


 
Me sumo... todos cantábamos (algunos mal y yo... peor ) la gallina turule*t*a... aunque en el disco que todavía guardo (sentimental que es uno) del año 73 - Había una vez un circo - pone La Gallina Turule*c*a. Se puede ver aquí. Tened paciencia, la página es lenta de co...

Saludos
Er


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

ErOtto said:


> Me sumo... todos cantábamos (algunos mal y yo... peor ) la gallina turule*t*a... aunque en el disco que todavía guardo (sentimental que es uno) del año 73 - Había una vez un circo - pone La Gallina Turule*c*a. Se puede ver aquí. Tened paciencia, la página es lenta de co...


Me resisto a creer que no era _Turuleta_ en alguna de las versiones: ¿lo has visto en ese disco que guardas -yo también lo tenía, el de "Había una vez un circo"- de tu casa o solo en esta página web?


----------



## murciana

Yo también cantaba turule*t*a... solo me di cuenta de que era turule*c*a cuando Miliki sacó el disco de _A mis niños de 30 años_, cuando volvieron a ponerse de moda sus canciones, y ya era turuleca _everywhere_…


----------



## ErOtto

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Me resisto a creer que no era _Turuleta_ en alguna de las versiones: ¿lo has visto en ese disco que guardas -yo también lo tenía, el de "Había una vez un circo"- de tu casa o solo en esta página web?


 
Siento tener que contrariarte... en el de mi casa... Edición de 1973.


----------



## Sxionx

Hola. Yo siempre entendí "Turuleca"
Entiendo que el creador de la canción era español. Pero acá en Uruguay una gallina "culeca" es aquella que por así decirlo le llega el instinto de madre y se anida para encubar los huevos. Las que se crían en forma doméstica se anida en cualquier rincón donde se sienta cómodas y a la temperatura adecuada. Por lo general pone alrededor de 10 huevos más o menos y para luego anidarse 21 días hasta que nazcan los pollitos.
Yo siempre asocié la canción con eso y "turu" fue un agregado divertido que le puso el autor. "Turuleca". "culeaca"
Habrá que preguntar a Emilio Aragón el debe saber a qué se refería el padre...
Saludos desde Uruguay


----------



## tonywar

En Chile, se dice  (mal dicho) turule*t*a, pero se sabe que es Turule*c*a.

Respecto a la canción  de Gaby, Fofó y Miliky  "La Gallina Turuleca".

es una copia ?/arreglo parodia ?( talvez)  de la  canción  y melodia original "Cocidito Madrileño" de Pepe Blanco


----------



## Señor K

Yo siempre la he escuchado como "turuleca", y no con "t". Y discrepo de Vampiro, que decía que la canción no se conoce acá.

Tonywar, ¿de qué sector de Chile eres? A lo mejor varía por regiones... 

Ah, y la palabrilla siempre la he asociado con una mezcla de estupidez, estar grogui y un grado de locura (como quien dice, a la gallina "le falta un tornillo" ).


----------



## lagartija68

La gallina turule*c*a ha puesto uno, ha puesto dos, ha puesto tres...


----------



## Circunflejo

La gente decía Turuleta y Los payasos Turuleca. Cosas que pasan.



tonywar said:


> es una copia ?/arreglo parodia ?( talvez) de la canción y melodia original "Cocidito Madrileño" de Pepe Blanco


No. Es copia de la canción La gallina Papanatas que ya se cantaba en los años 40.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Circunflejo said:


> La gente decía Turuleta y Los payasos Turuleca. Cosas que pasan.


Yo era de esa gente.


----------



## Rocko!

Sxionx said:


> Yo siempre asocié la canción con eso y "turu" fue un agregado divertido que le puso el autor. "Turuleca". "culeaca"


Hay un texto español que dice que una persona tomó vino y su cabeza se puso turuleca, de 1926, por lo que sí se usaba la palabra en España, no fue un invento del cantante, pero no creo que el autor de la letra de la canción haya querido decir que la gallina andaba como si estuviera borrachita (aunque no lo estaba), si no la de decirle a los niños que la gallina andaba cloqueando o culeca (clueca).

Respondiendo la pregunta del hilo: no, por aquí no se dice la palabra "turuleca", ni para gallinas ni para personas. Pero "turulato(a)" sí lo dicen algunas personas, incluido yo.


----------



## tonywar

Circunflejo said:


> La gente decía Turuleta y Los payasos Turuleca. Cosas que pasan.
> 
> 
> No. Es copia de la canción La gallina Papanatas que ya se cantaba en los años 40.


pues la cancion de Pepe Blanco es de los 1930's.


----------



## tonywar

Señor K said:


> Yo siempre la he escuchado como "turuleca", y no con "t". Y discrepo de Vampiro, que decía que la canción no se conoce acá.
> 
> Tonywar, ¿de qué sector de Chile eres? A lo mejor varía por regiones...
> 
> Ah, y la palabrilla siempre la he asociado con una mezcla de estupidez, estar grogui y un grado de locura (como quien dice, a la gallina "le falta un tornillo" ).


Temuco, donde hay muchas gallinas


----------



## Circunflejo

tonywar said:


> pues la cancion de Pepe Blanco es de los 1930's.


La canción no sé exactamente de cuándo es, pero la versión de Pepe Blanco es posterior. En cualquier caso, la cuestión es que no se le asemeja tanto. Busca en YouTube o similar la versión de La Gallina Papanatas de Marta Flores y compárala con el Cocidito Madrileño de Pepe Blanco.


----------



## Señor K

tonywar said:


> Temuco, donde hay muchas gallinas



Ah, ok.
Con más de alguna turuleca te debes haber topado.


----------



## jilar

Por aquí la cantábamos diciendo turuleTa. Y yo asociaba esta palabra con que le falta un tornillo o está majara, dicho de forma graciosa.
Ni idea de que era con C.

Quien puede resolver muchas dudas sobre esto sería Emilio Aragón, en fin, Milikito (hijo de Miliki).


----------

